

More store chains sign up for CurrentC than for ApplePay - randomname2
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/10/28/us-apple-payments-idUSKBN0IH0AZ20141028

======
jarcane
I have some sympathies for the retailers in this. My understanding based on
previous reading is that the CurrentC system works by debit, rather than
credit, meaning they avoid credit card fees. Most bigger shops like Rite-Aid
already use debit (it's why you can get cash-back at grocery stores).

On the other hand, their other stated reason for CurrentC is logging yet more
piles of customer purchasing data, which can bugger off for all I care.

~~~
bradleyland
The other _major_ difference between CurrentC and credit card payment systems
(including Apple Pay) is the disposition of liability in the event of
fraudulent purchases. In the US, credit card holders have extremely limited
liability for fraud, and are rarely held accountable at all. CurrentC makes
the end-user responsible for fraud, which is terrifying considering the
participating retailers' track record for security.

~~~
jarcane
That is an element I hadn't considered, and yeah, that's pretty scary indeed,
especially in light of the recent email hacking at CurrentC. I was lucky when
I lived in the states to have a credit union that largely treated debit as
credit re: fraud, but I've known many who were not so fortunate.

